# Have you ever thought "if they just let me direct it"...



## tgtr0660 (Jan 29, 2010)

This question of course is irrelevant to any actual conductors we might have here. HAve any of you ever listened to a piece and thought "I know the exact way this should be conducted, the right pace, tempo, balance, etc"... It happens to me all the time, maybe that's the reason why we keep buying several versions of the same work, trying to find that ONE version that fits all our ideas?


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

The Mars Movement to the Planets always makes me feel like "air-conducting." (That's the classical equivalent of "air guitar" ). If nobody's watching, I sometimes give in to the temptation. It's the same with other strongly rhythmic pieces, like Bolero, and the march section in the first movement of Shostakovich's 7th Symphony.


----------

